

Apple Music: Good reminder not to listen to computer scientists - tjr
http://blogs.law.harvard.edu/philg/2015/06/23/apple-music-good-reminder-not-to-listen-to-computer-scientists/

======
scrumper
The first comment gets it pretty much right: discovery. How'd you find the
stuff you want to buy/stream?

The simple gravity of business leads to middlemen handling the discovery
process also taking a cut of transactions - they're too well placed to offer
brokerage services.

------
yellowapple
The hell is this nonsense?

In a lot of situations (arguably, most) I'm very much able to buy things
online directly from their makers rather than having to go through a
retailer/middleman/etc. Not sure where this article's coming from in its
implications that such a model is some fantastical pipe dream.

Yeah, a lot of folks opt to go through middlemen like Amazon or Apple or what
have you because of convenience, but that doesn't make this heap of hogwash of
an article any more logically coherent. "Something something Taylor Swift
something something Apple something something computer scientists are stupid
something something".

